# Another confused person...ENFP/ISFP/INFP???



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi – please help me figure out my type! I’ve taken many tests, some multiple times and these three types keep coming up: ENFP, ISFP and INFP. I’ve been struggling for a while with feeling like I’m not living an authentic life and thought that understanding my type might help steer me in the right direction. Thanks in advance!

*Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Nothing that might affect how I answer these questions.
I’m a married female, 36 years old with 2 kids. My current state of mind is distracted/bored (I’m at work).

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*(I cannot get the link to show up!)This looks like a day in late summer. Evening is coming and it looks like storms may be on their way the next day. I feel peace when looking at this picture and a desire to just spend all day lying in this field relaxing and chatting with friends. Maybe have a picnic and explore a little. But mostly just enjoy the fresh air and sun and have a good conversation with my closest friends.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*
Initially I’d be bummed, but I’d also be the person in the group that would make a positive spin on the situation. I’d find a way for us to have fun while waiting for another ride. Most likely we’d create our own concert listening to and performing the songs we would’ve heard at the concert. Or I’d try to come up with some games to play to make time pass by quickly.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*I’d be happy to go check it out. I usually have a hard time winding down after something like a concert so I’d be glad to have somewhere else to go.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*Inwardly I’d be furious. Outwardly I’d probably say nothing. I hate causing conflict.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Sadly, probably nothing. I am always afraid to speak up. And when I do it is usually ineffective as I get all flustered.
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Things that I value include: peace (as in a calm, tranquil environment), creativity, authenticity, simplicity, education, living a balanced life, family, health and physical fitness, and happiness. I don’t really know how I came about determining these values, these things have always been important to me.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

Others see me as a super calm, laid back person. That’s how I’m always described. The funny thing is that on the inside I am always stressed and anxious and have a hard time tolerating other people. But I obviously hide it well!

If there’s one thing I could change, it would probably be to be more outgoing. I have always hated being shy. I feel it holds me back in so many ways. I see people that I know I'd click with if I just wasn't so darn shy. I know I'd have more fun if I wasn't so afraid to reach out to others. But I'm just afraid to take the chance.

If I could change two things, I’d also like to be more organized. I’m always a mess! And that creates so much stress in my life!!! I hate always feeling like I'm forgetting something and I hate letting down others because of my disorganization.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*
I pay attention to hunches, but don’t take them super seriously. I think they are most often triggered when I’m under a lot of stress.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*
Activities that energize me – 
Reading - I enjoy escaping into other people's lives. 
Physical exercise, especially running and swimming - these things help release stress and just make me feel really good. 
Being outside, in “nature” – hiking, gardening, raking leaves, shoveling snow, on a beach, etc. I cannot say why this energizes, me but I just feel at home outdoors. 
Playing with really young kids – preschool and younger. Kids make me so happy because they usually don't have any "real" problems. They see things in such a happy simple way. 
Crafting, creating. Visiting a craft store like JoAnn Fabrics. I love creating things and dreaming up the possiblities of creating things. 
Visiting new cities - I am always looking for a new perspective. 
Listening to music - this usually helps me focus which gives me energy. And the music I listen to cheers me up. 
Social events where I get to catch up with friends - I always feel better after talking with friends.

Things that drain me the most – 
Sitting inside all day - seriously, I feel like I'm dying a slow death. 
Working in front of a computer - again, this kills me. It feels so unnatrual.. 
Listening to people whine and complain - I wish they'd do something about their problems instead. 
Environments where there’s too much going on at once - I just get so overwhelmed and shut down.
Having to meet deadlines - this makes me feel trapped. 
Doing the same thing day in and day out - again I feel trapped and bored. 
Trying to figure out how to organize my mess - this is just a big stress because I cannot fix it.
Having to interact with people I don’t know. Networking events for work. - These things drain me because I am shy. I worry that I'll look stupid if I say the wrong things.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*
I hide the fact that I’m a complete scatterbrain. I try really hard to appear organized and get to places on time and meet deadlines. I do this because I am embarrassed by the fact that I’m a 36-year old mother who cannot seem to get her act together. I also cannot stand when other people are unorganized. 

I also hide the fact that I am extremely insecure and uncomfortable leading others. I do this because I happen to be in leadership positions at work and in the community.


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

Overall I see Dominant Fi, especially because the last few lines suggest Inferior Te. Your Auxiliary function seems to be Se, because you enjoy living with the environment. So in conclusion, you're most likely an ISFP.


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I was wondering if anyone was going to look at this! I do always test with dominant Fi and Te is always my lowest. It's the middle that switches up all of the time!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that you're an isfp.
Your answers to the questionnaire were amazing because they sounded like me!
We could be the same person!!!!



mommajen08 said:


> Thanks for the input! I was wondering if anyone was going to look at this! I do always test with dominant Fi and Te is always my lowest. It's the middle that switches up all of the time!


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

mommajen08 said:


> Thanks for the input! I was wondering if anyone was going to look at this! I do always test with dominant Fi and Te is always my lowest. It's the middle that switches up all of the time!


No problem. We can be sure that you're an IxFP, then. In this questionnaire, you preferred Se above Si, which is why I said ISFP. Do you agree with Se above Si?


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Solired said:


> No problem. We can be sure that you're an IxFP, then. In this questionnaire, you preferred Se above Si, which is why I said ISFP. Do you agree with Se above Si?


I'm looking more into Se/Si. I actually took a test this morning to help with this and my score was 31 Idealist, 33 Artisan. It is just so close. I am leaning more towards Se though.

THanks!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're picking between IxFP and ENFP try to figure out what you're inferior function is -- it's Te of IxFPs and Si for ENFPs:
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/135-MBTI-Form-of-the-Inferior

This descriptions might help:
http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/134-Lenore-Thomson-MBTI-Functions
http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...s-of-cognitive-functions-from-various-sources


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> If you're picking between IxFP and ENFP try to figure out what you're inferior function is -- it's Te of IxFPs and Si for ENFPs:
> http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/135-MBTI-Form-of-the-Inferior
> 
> This descriptions might help:
> ...


Thanks for the links. I looked at the inferior function link and I'm honestly split between the two. I need to spend some more time looking at these links.

I did spend a lot of time reading in Please Understand Me II this weekend. After reading those descriptions, I think I am more ISFP than INFP or ENFP. But overall, I still really feel XXFP quite a bit. Whenever I test the E/I and S/N are never strong either way...


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

mommajen08 said:


> I did spend a lot of time reading in Please Understand Me II this weekend. After reading those descriptions, I think I am more ISFP than INFP or ENFP. But overall, I still really feel XXFP quite a bit. Whenever I test the E/I and S/N are never strong either way...


That could be more points for IxFP. In IxFPs the sensing and intuitive functions lie close together, so usually IxFPs have trouble telling whether they are sensing or intuiting. For ExFPs it's the thinking/feeling functions that get mixed up.


----------

